
Fathers of the Deep Learning Revolution Receive ACM Turing Award - yarapavan
https://awards.acm.org/about/2018-turing
======
yarapavan
ACM named Yoshua Bengio, Geoffrey Hinton, and Yann LeCun recipients of the
2018 ACM A.M. Turing Award for conceptual and engineering breakthroughs that
have made deep neural networks a critical component of computing. Bengio is
Professor at the University of Montreal and Scientific Director at Mila,
Quebec’s Artificial Intelligence Institute; Hinton is VP and Engineering
Fellow of Google, Chief Scientific Adviser of The Vector Institute, and
University Professor Emeritus at the University of Toronto; and LeCun is
Professor at New York University and VP and Chief AI Scientist at Facebook.

